# ran the beagles today



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

was nice to get the hounds out after the cold snap.had some good runs,they jumped 4. they wiil sleep good [email protected]


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

That sure sounds fun and brings back some great memories from my youth


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Getting my girls out Sunday. I brought them in earlier in the week and tossed them in my basement. Being I have a baby and 1st grader and unfortunatley a wife. I tossed their shock collars on them so I could correct there late at night romping play. Well to my dismay they chewed off one of the Tritonic collars and what i assume is put their tooth right on the power button. Long story short and a 160 bucks later, I will just let them bark all night next time.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

was going to run saturday but looks like its going to be a wet one,will go sunday for sure.I have 4 female's that need to get out for the day.they are not that good but they think they are. good luck ! and I hope you can get that collar fixed.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ended up taking 2 dogs yesterday. Ran about 10 or so and I shot 3 and father-in-law got one. Bunny gods were shining on me today becasue they rabbits stayed up not holeing up and always seemed to run right at me. Damn destructive dogs!! I still cant believe that they chewed up my collar.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

You did good !!,I took the 3 boys, and the first three went right to the hole.the one's that did run came by two or three time's, but it was so thick I could not see um.I went to eygpt valley right where rt40 ends.the olive brush is bad . I don't think I'll go back unless I have some snow.I think (not sure) that at this time of year,the female's will hole up fast.the one's that run are males.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

Took my girls out Sunday and had a good day with some nice runs. 3 of these were males.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are my last 2 hunts in Thornville. Sunday's hunt had big runs and 3 of the 4 were males.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i have one male one female and 2 of their pups. Ran them quite a bit last week happy to see the pups catching on and one may be as good as my female. Feels real good to hear them all sing in unison sometimes its worth the hassle of dragging all 4 of them out. Oh and my two pups always chew each others collars off. When i put them in the kennel the collars come off. Tried everything apparently they like tabasco


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I take their shock collars off in the kennel but the rare occasion I have them in the house due to weather I put them on. Destructive dogs cant have anything nice. I remember putting my kids pad for his pack-in-play in the bottom of the dog box for some cushion. Fit absolutley perfectly. Next day.... foam and stuffing everywhere. These aren't puppies anymore but still act like it apparently.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

used bing maps, to help me find some new hot spots for rabbits.the pictures showed where they just logged out the area.went there yesterday to just look it over,and it looks like bing maps are about 4 years old. stumps, brush, & more brush, perfect. went over to day around 3 and jumped 3 killed 2.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

pkent said:


> used bing maps, to help me find some new hot spots for rabbits.the pictures showed where they just logged out the area.went there yesterday to just look it over,and it looks like bing maps are about 4 years old. stumps, brush, & more brush, perfect. went over to day around 3 and jumped 3 killed 2.


Sounds like you found a nice spot!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

yes, I got lucky. what I was looking for was where public land ends on egypt valley. then I seen where all the trees had been logged out in a spot I hunted years ago. thinking I would go over and see no hunting signs up and a cabin there. but all I seen was a huge plot of land, that someone clear cut about 4 years ago.( looked like on bing the loggers where still there ) called the game warden to make sure it was still part of egypt valley WMA. he did some looking for me and said he does not see anything that says it is not. going over saturday morning. should be a good day.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

The property we leased the past 2 years was logged about 8 years ago. We will just say that the logger wasnt a good Steward for the land. Tons of bunnies but you gotta be quick. we got smart and brushhogged the haul roads through the property if not it would be impassible.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

yes same here, 80% of this looks to be impassible. someone did brushhog a trail to get to the woods 200 yard away.I seen where they hit 4 or 5 stumps in doing so.I will give it a try & see if I can hunt around it.don't want my dogs cut up to bad.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

looks like the rain will take care of the deep snow here in NE ohio. Hopefully it will be game on for the rest of the season.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

we just got 6" of snow last night,and I seen where two more storms are coming this week. it looks like they could stay south of you.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Ran 5 killed yesterday out at the property we lease. would have went 5 for 5 but it kept playing peek-a-boo in a downed tree.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

jumped 4 this morning,all went to the hole. the 5th rabbit gave the hounds a workout. I missed it 2 times, then it went to my buddy. I seen him shoot then break his single shot open,then he yelled its jammed .shell never came out of chamber.He missed it to. had fun !


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

we got about 8" snow today with more forecasted for the weekend. this is going to probably kill the season or most of it. hope to get out one more time at least. how deep is the snow around knox county?


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I hunt belmont county,and we had a mix bag of weather here.At my house I had rain, sleet & ice.10 mile's north or west, 8" of snow.I am one mile south of the I-70 highway.Looks like its time for the foxpro & the 22 hornet,until things improve.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Northern Newark got about 8 inches and about top 1/2 inch is ice. Looks like the season is over because my dogs feet are tough but I dont want them cut up and gimped up. We got about 40 rabbit hind legs in the freezer so we should be good for our ice off rabbit fry we have been planning.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

Unfortunately I think the season is over. Looks like cold weather is going to hang around.Snow will not be melting anytime soon./Users/sharlacanteri/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Masters/2011/12/03/20111203-200906/IMG_0273.JPG


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

I've heard last week of February I'd suppose to be 40's and 50's. Would be nice to get to hunt if the snow melts some


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

sounds good. love to get the dogs out a few more times.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a (oakhill bloodline) female bluetick that just would not run the rabbit.she would jump it & run it out a ways, then come back & stand by your feet.she will be two years old in march of 2014.with only a few days left in the season,I put her in the truck along with 3 of my best males. about 10 min into the hunt all hell breaks loose.at first I thought I had a dog vs coyote fight,then I see the rabbit,then her, then the boys.we jumped 7 rabbits today & she jumped 3 of them. by the end of the day, she was running the front.she gets it now!! she has a sqeal/squawl mouth that is non stop. I did not think she was ever going to be a hunter. today she became a hunting dog.I am so glad she made it.It was a very good day!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

after breaking 4 dogs now I am a firm believer that keep the rabbits in front of them and 1 day it will all click and you will have the deal done with.


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I guess there are slow learners in the dog world too! My male took 6 months to open up while his sister started at 3months. Now he is a bull in a china shop in the field. Like you said, keep the scent in their noses and they will become beagles and not curb sitters.Hope to get out on friday.


----------



## cumminsmoke (Aug 13, 2013)

I have 2- 3 year old females that run I would like to find a good home for.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

We hunted Sunday for our last trip of season. Killed 17 and missed at least 10. Finally nice and snow melted a lot. Best hunt of season, to bad its over . Sure couldn't hunt much last part of season, snow up to your knees


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

nice!! they are just starting to come in my area.And with all the pipelines going in around here the rabbit hunting should get better.I use to jump 20 a day here, but that was back in the late 70s. Good job on the hunt,that had to be fun!!


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

I have not jumped that many rabbits since the 70's on south bass island. The coyotes have decimated all small game in northeast ohio. Loss of habitat is another reason.there was still too much snow to get out these last few days of the season. Oh well, I'll keep the dogs in shape and wait till next year.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

I fish kelleys island ohio in nov & I fish 4 mile creek state park niagara river NY in oct. both spots you hear them all night running something.


----------

